# AWLfreeplans is soon to be ALLgone



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

As some of you know about a year ago I started a free plan site called AWLfreeplans. While the process seemed quick at first it soon became much more work than I originally anticapted. Therefore, after just a couple of months I was unable to continue. Although the AWLfree plans site will now be gone by the end of the week I will continue to offer the few projects I did complete on my site.

Below is a link to the couple plans I have.

AWLfreeplans plans

Njoy
RJ


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a sad day… but did you have fun while it lasted?


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup it was fun at first, and I guess still fun seeing as how I can still offer the plans Too busy in the shop, like that's a bad thing right?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I took a quick look at the site and I can see how this could be a lot of work to create and document these projects. I've never seen the yellow message bubbles in a pdf before, a very nice feature. It is unfortunate that you can't continue to add to this site. Thank you for the material you did provide!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

bummer…but I am glad that it is because you are very busy…the plans look good!!


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Why not have a plans section here on lumberjocks? People could rate plans, etc.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi RJ;

I know that feeling of creating a monster.

Sometimes it's hard to get them back into the box. LOL

Lee


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Lee,
That's funny! This one needed a safe!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry to see it go RJ, but glad you were able to do it for awhile. Hopefully you will inspire someone else to take on the challenge.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Funny thing Bill is in the last day I have been contacted by someone who is up for the challange So with any luck awlfreeplans will live on I might produce some plans here and there in the future but on a very limited basis.

Thanks
RJ


----------

